# Smoking White Widow



## Bounc3r (Oct 26, 2012)

Was thinking of growing some white widow (green house seeds) indoors since no one seems to sell this stuff around here. How great is the high? Iv heard some great things, but just wanted to see what you guys thought about it.


----------



## maartards (Oct 26, 2012)

if you want the real White Widow then you need Mr. Nice Black widow.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2012)

maartards said:


> if you want the real White Widow then you need Mr. Nice Black widow.


100% agree. Shantibaba created WW. His Black Widow is the genuine WW but renamed. He's that sure knowledgeable growers will buy regardless of the present name.


----------



## Bounc3r (Oct 26, 2012)

hotrodharley said:


> 100% agree. Shantibaba created WW. His Black Widow is the genuine WW but renamed. He's that sure knowledgeable growers will buy regardless of the present name.


Yeah your right, but shantibaba used to be co-founder of "greenhouse seeds." Im pretty sure Arjan would of kept the same kind of WW (might be wrong). Would Mr.Nice Black Widow be automaticaly a female plant, like greenhouse?


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 26, 2012)

Bounc3r said:


> Yeah your right, but shantibaba used to be co-founder of "greenhouse seeds." Im pretty sure Arjan would of kept the same kind of WW (might be wrong). Would Mr.Nice Black Widow be automaticaly a female plant, like greenhouse?


That's why you shouldn't assume anything. Arjan didn't create shit so he got left with shit all.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2012)

Bounc3r said:


> Yeah your right, but shantibaba used to be co-founder of "greenhouse seeds." Im pretty sure Arjan would of kept the same kind of WW (might be wrong). Would Mr.Nice Black Widow be automaticaly a female plant, like greenhouse?


No he didn't keep anything. Hence my point about the name. Follow the breeder who took all his breeding stock. No to the feminized but a good chance to educate on seeds and seedbanks. 50% of regular seeds turn male on average. So buy the packets of regular seed and still be ahead for females. Also, the beloved Attitude sells 15 seeds for $112USD. Sea of Seedss sells 18 for $95USD. SOS has much cheaper stealth shipping so figure out where you get the better deal. Plus SOS gives you more freebies.


----------



## vilify (Oct 26, 2012)

Above stat on sexing.... doubt it. 
I am far above 50% on females from regs, and thats across all the strains I have started.
Environment has a lot to do with the sex of a plant.

Also, while still more expensive, attitudes packs still come as 18. in my experience.

To get stealth and guaranteed shipping with SoS, they have to remove them from breeder packs, which I do not agree with.
Mistakes happen when people handle stuff, and i dont need that extra risk.


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 26, 2012)

Odd. Their page says the packs are 15. But if they are breeders packs they should be the same. Wonder why they claim 15? As far as sex I agree and it is why I buy regular. Just using the standard stat to show feminized are unnecessary and can be outright expensive.


----------



## Bounc3r (Oct 27, 2012)

Im gonna buy them off these guys... "http://www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com" . Anyone know if its a good canadian site? I dont care about all this stealth bs when it comes to shipping.


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Oct 31, 2012)

If you buy black widow from sea of seeds you will get a 18pack at a good price.


----------



## Bounc3r (Oct 31, 2012)

Da Almighty Jew said:


> If you buy black widow from sea of seeds you will get a 18pack at a good price.


Yeah pretty good prices, too bad the 25% off doesnt last longer than a week (nov 1st to 6th).


----------

